# Schrift an zerissenes Papier anpassen?



## tawarwaith (16. April 2005)

Hi!
Ich möchte diese Schrift etwas an das Papier anpassen damit es etwas realer aussieht aber wie stell ich das an?
Ich hab versucht den Brief als Alpha Kanal bei der Beleuchtung zu laden aber es ändert leider nichts....


----------



## webfreak (16. April 2005)

Kannst ja auch mal probieren die "Ebenmodien" zu ändern. Vielleicht hilft das, probier es mal aus.


----------



## tawarwaith (16. April 2005)

Hmm geht leider nicht,ich hab schon alle ausprobiert


----------



## NetPerformance (16. April 2005)

Hi.. 

Such mal mit google nach " photoshop tattoo tutorials " .. 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## tawarwaith (16. April 2005)

ich hab eins durchgelesen aber das ist nicht ganz dasselbe...wenn ich die ebenendeckkraft reduziere siehts nicht mehr so gut aus...


----------



## Hosenwäscher (16. April 2005)

webfreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst ja auch mal probieren die "Ebenmodien" zu ändern. Vielleicht hilft das, probier es mal aus.


Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die Mehrzahl von Modus, Modi ist.


----------



## zirag (16. April 2005)

EbenenModusse   

nene Spaß beiseite, ich denke, dass es nicht gut(realistisch) aussieht, weil das Papier sozusagen eine 3D Struktur hat. Es hat Höhen und Tiefen und der Text ist einfach flach draufgesetzt, dadurch wirkt das ganze nicht.

Versuch doch mal dein Text zu verzerren, so dass es ungefair an die Höhen und Tiefen angepasst ist 

Ist zwar viel Handarbeit aber wird sicher ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## tawarwaith (16. April 2005)

zirag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch doch mal dein Text zu verzerren, so dass es ungefair an die Höhen und Tiefen angepasst ist
> 
> Ist zwar viel Handarbeit aber wird sicher ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen
> 
> mfg ZiRaG



Meinst du jeden einzelnen Buchstaben? :suspekt:


----------



## extracuriosity (16. April 2005)

Du musst das Papier als Graustufendatei speichern. Dann wendest du dich wieder der farbigen Datei zu. Der Text muss selbstverständlich auf einer eigenen Ebene und gerastert sein. Jetzt den Versetzen Filter anwenden und als Verschiebungsmatrix die vorher gespeicherte Datei angeben.


----------

